# GBB Appreciation Thread



## Great Basin Ben (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there everyone. As a brand new owner of a 2 1/2 inch female Crhomatopelma cyanoepubescens, I have to say, I AM ABSOLUTELY SMITTEN!!! I never would have imagined having such incredible feelings, for a spider, but this little sweetheart, is evidence enough!!! She immediately began spinning silk, and exploring the ENTIRE enclosure, and shows more personality than ought to be allowed!  I have never been happier with a pet purchase, in my life! 

If ANY of you, enjoy your Greenbottle Blues, as much as I enjoy mine, feel free to post your opinions, stories, and pics of your GBB's here! 

Consider me CONVERTED! I will likely now be a GBB fan for life! I will wait to take some pics of mine, until she has settled in a little more, but if any of you have some GBB appreciation to share, please feel free. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE these little Venezuelan beauties, and now "get it" as to why everyone has at least one...:clap:


All the best,
Ben.


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 24, 2010)

Love them fun to watch and hands down the most voracious eaters I have.


----------



## Suidakkra (Nov 24, 2010)

I watched several videos on youtube and looked over many photos online and definitely looking forward to obtaining a GBB in the near future (currently looking to purchase an A.Avic sling). I like them because they are sort of semi-arboreal because they like to spin their web on an incline in the enclosures, and are 1000x better eaters than my pet rock, G.rosea. Also love the blue color with the orange rump. 

Man now I want to make the leap and get a sling.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Nov 24, 2010)

Suidakkra said:


> Man now I want to make the leap and get a sling.


:razz:

LOL!!! I know what you mean... I'm thinking about more already! HAHA!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Nov 24, 2010)

I have two. I need to update my pictures, they are getting their adult coloration somewhat. I LOVE the way these guys eat. Truly BAM!


----------



## robc (Nov 24, 2010)

Here we go:


----------



## Big_nito (Nov 24, 2010)

Great pics rob!!!

GBBs are one of my favorites... Im just a little unlucky breeding them as all my females ate their partners!!! Lol...


----------



## robc (Nov 24, 2010)

Big_nito said:


> Great pics rob!!!
> 
> GBBs are one of my favorites... Im just a little unlucky breeding them as all my females ate their partners!!! Lol...


Mine at all the partners but I am luck to get sacs...have 2 more on the way. Question, did you flood the burrow to simulate spring?


----------



## SandKing (Nov 24, 2010)

i really like this specie..^_^


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 24, 2010)

I love the GBB and I've had them (two) less than a year! They are just starting to get the blue carapace and still have some of the black banding on the abdomen.

 They leave web just about EVERYWHERE they go and if they aren't in premolt, GBB really know how to stuff their faces with food. I never take anything out of their cage without tweezers because very slight touch of their webbing or a vibration seems to cause a feeding response. Very fun to watch them pounce!

 Anyone have both the GBB and Bonnetina cyaneifemur? That's another pretty one. I want some so bad.. :drool:


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Nov 25, 2010)

*awesome pics rob*

MANY THANKS for those photos. I never realized this until just now, but my username initials are GBB (Great Basin Ben), so maybe this is why I've fallen head over heels for these things!

I just got to watch mine eat, and MAN, you guys weren't kidding! What a little MONSTER!!! I'm now even MORE smitten!!


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 25, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> MANY THANKS for those photos. I never realized this until just now, but my username initials are GBB (Great Basin Ben), so maybe this is why I've fallen head over heels for these things!
> 
> I just got to watch mine eat, and MAN, you guys weren't kidding! What a little MONSTER!!! I'm now even MORE smitten!!


You were destined for GBBs even before you were born my friend


----------



## Hentzi (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't like them


----------



## WeezyTheAvic (Nov 25, 2010)

There great i got 2 from robc. They hit hard even when babys and web up there enclosures. Now that i know robc has 2 more sacs on the way looks like iam getting more cant help myself. There 1 of the coolest Ts in my opinion and versicolors. The color changeing Ts are amazing.


----------



## Run3 (Nov 25, 2010)

I had one a couple of months ago, really miss it, was the most exciting T I had, allways webbing or eating, and such nice colours too!

Definetly getting one soon


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 25, 2010)

Love them! My daughter got one a couple months back. It's about 3/4" now and full of personality. Tackles her crickets; it's so funny to watch. She has been pretty skittish but  once when I opened the container she ran to the top and I put my hand up so she wouldn't fall and she walked out onto my hand. Now, almost every time I open it she walks to the top right where my hand is and tries to walk out onto it. I know she probably doesn't remember that walk but it's funny because it's almost like "okay I'm ready to go for another walk". We have really enjoyed her and I'm glad my daughter was set on a GBB!


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 25, 2010)

Haha, I noticed that when I saw this thread, Ben. I figured you meant the tarantula though and weren't doing an appreciation thread for yourself!


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Nov 25, 2010)

KnightinGale said:


> Haha, I noticed that when I saw this thread, Ben. I figured you meant the tarantula though and weren't doing an appreciation thread for yourself!


HAHA!!! That's too funny...


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 25, 2010)

great spiders,they web alot and is always hungry


----------



## killy (Nov 25, 2010)

I always LOVE GBB appreciation threads - they're an invitation to talk about Honeybee, my GBB.

Here's my favorite portrait ....


----------



## robc (Nov 25, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> I don't like them


 this has to be a mis-type??


----------



## Big_nito (Nov 26, 2010)

robc said:


> Mine at all the partners but I am luck to get sacs...have 2 more on the way. Question, did you flood the burrow to simulate spring?


Yup I did rob. I just wasn't that successful. Ill try it again when my group of males mature in a few months. Hopefully that time ill be able to have a successful one.


----------



## Fyreflye (Nov 26, 2010)

After doing my homework, i chose a GBB as my first sling about a year and a half ago.  I think i made a good decision, although my spider is something of a spazz. I don't handle my T's, which works out well, as my 'Webber' probably wouldn't have any of it.  So much attitude!


----------



## Hobo (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the way they web.
Gotta love that blue!


----------



## Hentzi (Nov 26, 2010)

robc said:


> this has to be a mis-type??


No mis-type Robert, I don't like them I only like brown spiders.


----------



## hassman789 (Nov 26, 2010)

robc said:


> this has to be a mis-type??


This doesn't have to do with that persons lack of taste lol jk.....sort of. But what were your slings drinking in that one picture?


----------



## MS6582 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got my first two slings and first two GBB's .... I hope I love them as much as you guys do, this thread pushed me into getting these guys a little sooner rather than later. Great stuff!

Here is a pic of each of the Slings I picked up today.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Nov 26, 2010)

CONGRATS MS.. On your beautiful new additions. These things are INCREDIBLE. I enjoy mine, more each and every day!!!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Nov 26, 2010)

Hobo said:


> I love the way they web.
> Gotta love that blue!


Wow- I think someone is getting kicked out of the Exo-Terra in the future LOL. That is just extraordinary!!


----------



## Stewjoe (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## venom45 (Nov 27, 2010)

i love my gbb its the first t i ever got


----------



## Stewjoe (Nov 28, 2010)

My GBB was in a really bad mood last night.


----------



## oogie boogie (Nov 30, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> GBB Appreciation Thread












Moving on... 

I love me some Cyano's. They seem to always have an empty stomach. They always sit out in the open. Mine only hides when in premolt. A favorite no doubt!


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

One of my favorite spiders, for sure. Here's a pic of my sling, and a pic of Joe's (xhexdx) female, that I took during one of my visits (not a great pic but I still like it.)


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Nov 30, 2010)

xhexdx said:


>


*wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks          .


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice pic Joe.  
Judging by the webbing, it looks like these guys benefit from a larger cage, or at least make an interesting web display.  Mis-typed that as lager, I don't think these guys would like a "lager cage."


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I was wondering how to tackle a spider that might web up the top of a top opening enclosure ... my OBT has done this and I disturb the web everytime I have to open it. 

My GBB is but a 2nd instar sling and is already webbing,  so can assume it'll be a webber like the ones I've seen in this thread. Any advice from you guys ??


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 9, 2010)

*My new and first GBB*

So this is my little "Zephyr" - love his little black socks and patterns ! Arguably the prettiest sling I ever got


----------



## Stopdroproll (Dec 11, 2010)

GBB is definitely one of the prettiest slings. My GBB molted, so maybe one more molt and it will get full adult colors.


----------



## aboznut (Dec 11, 2010)

*Awesome pics!*

Great pics!

I had GBB's on my want list behind A. minatrix and E. cyanognathus...I may have to move them up just from the personality comments alone.

Great thread!

Sounds like this is GBBen appreciation day.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 11, 2010)

My subadult female caught a roach through her webbing today, amazing feeders with beautiful colors. What's not to love!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Man they are pretty! I have 3 T's right now, and I am already having trouble not going out and getting more! These things are more addictive than chocolate!


----------



## oogie boogie (Dec 12, 2010)

Even the slings look pretty


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> No mis-type Robert, I don't like them I only like brown spiders.


ROFLMAO. To each his own I guess. I love the more colorful variety myself. I have seen enough brown spiders in my house growing up to last a lifetime. Not to mention brown recluses...


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my baby girl that I just rehoused.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Dec 13, 2010)

*Keep them coming!!!*

This is terrific!!! SO many thanks to all of you GBB fans out there.  Keep the pics, and stories coming!

From the REAL GBB ( Great Basin Ben),
Ciao!


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 1, 2011)

Right after today`s molt, under flash, no color enhancement.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 1, 2011)

here are mine.

Juvie female chowing on a roach.







juvie male eating a roach







my smaller female.  she has since molted


----------



## KungPao (Jan 1, 2011)

I have very small GBB that was given to me for Christmas. It is a very interesting spider. Webs everything and eats like a cow! I can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## advan (Jan 2, 2011)

here you go!


----------



## phily1579 (Jan 2, 2011)

I love my gbb. There a great, n beautiful species. Every collector should have one in there collection.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome pics everyone! I wish I could figure out how to upload pics from my phone got some to add to this thread


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2011)

I got a GBB sling last week and he is so pretty.  I was concerned about him eating because I only had large crickets at the store. So I just went and pulled the legs off a big cricket and stuck the cricket up by the little GBB and he was on it in a heartbeat!  I couldn't believe it!  He took down a cricket twice his size.  I just checked on him and he dragged it to the other side of his enclosure.  I wish I could have seen that - I don't know how he did it!  I feel like a proud mommy. LOL.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't beleive I never saw this thread! 
Heres my "Destiny"






Her home before redecorating.






After a bit.

















Her boyfriend (one of them at least. She a big time player lol)











Her offspring!
















And the cycle generation is starting again! As with "Flooding" the burrow, I would like to add that when you do this process, try to flood the burrow via a syringe. What you want is the humidity, and not really the water. They web all floors they walk on so webbing under the substrate rather than the top will tempt them to web over that area (at least with my girl).

Heres an example. Notice that the top layer is dry while the lower poertion is soaked. I have a hygrometer in the tank and clearly humidity raises. And the added bonus is that evaporation is slowed down by alot so that means longer humid environment without the tarantula touching a wet surface. Just my two cents added
EDIT: Also aids in not getting a million mites as the water is underground.







Awesome species!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phily1579 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice pics robc. Gbb r one of my fav species. They r beautiful. And eat like lions! Lol


----------



## oogie boogie (Jan 3, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Right after today`s molt, under flash, no color enhancement.


Saw this on the other thread. How big is it now? Mine is about 4.5" LS but the latest molt didnt show signs of it getting any bigger.


----------



## Arachnos (Jan 3, 2011)

I am fond of this species as well. I am a bigger fan of poecs but these are a close second. This is one of mine.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jan 7, 2011)

alright guys, i broke down and got a GBB and you will, from now on, cease to hear me say a word against them (i've never really been a fan of the adult coloration). its a stupidly cute sling, actually. i look forward to the massive webbing a lot of you guys have in your pictures.

nice pics guys, especially of the slings.


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 7, 2011)

fresh molt sling


----------



## web eviction (Jan 7, 2011)

Before 





After 

	
	
		
		
	


	




First meal


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

I got a Cannon Eos 60D so couldn`t resist the urge  . The pictures are of course scaled so the quality dropped significantly. Enjoy...


----------



## JC (Feb 3, 2011)

Hobo said:


> I love the way they web.


The first T to be a candidate for MTV cribs. OBT, beat that!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's my Domino, definitely one of my favs.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Couple more pictures of my beauty, she is coming relatively close to a molt:


----------



## kanito107 (Jun 28, 2011)

i just got one of these guys at a show, they have a really big personality, and i cant wait to see it grow, ive wanted one  of these for a while but didnt think much of it, and now im happy that i got one


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 29, 2011)

GBBs FTW:}


----------



## WarAdmiral1937 (Jul 13, 2011)

new to the hobby and am completely fascinated by this species, any good pics and recommendations for dealers please let em fly


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my second female GBB. She is 5-5.5" I will be breeding her in a few weeks. 
I recieved her on July 24th 2010 at second instar..


----------



## dorvaan (Aug 25, 2011)

Wanted to jump in and say that I just got my GBB yesterday, and I'm already loving it!!


----------



## tarantulaballz3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great Basin Ben said:


> Hi there everyone. As a brand new owner of a 2 1/2 inch female Crhomatopelma cyanoepubescens, I have to say, I AM ABSOLUTELY SMITTEN!!! I never would have imagined having such incredible feelings, for a spider, but this little sweetheart, is evidence enough!!! She immediately began spinning silk, and exploring the ENTIRE enclosure, and shows more personality than ought to be allowed!  I have never been happier with a pet purchase, in my life!
> 
> If ANY of you, enjoy your Greenbottle Blues, as much as I enjoy mine, feel free to post your opinions, stories, and pics of your GBB's here!
> 
> ...


so jealous...i decided to get an H. lividum as my first T... she almost killed me :cry:


----------



## newspidermom (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's my boy Hugo ( as in Hugo Chavez..lol) Got him as a juvie from Scoolman. He's quite a looker and awsome eater. In fact, he's my only T that snaps the food so fast you can hear the "snap..crunch".  Unfortunately he is not too far away from mature. Maybe only one more molt .  I would love to breed him, but definitely would hand him over on loan to someone with more breeding experience if they are interested.  Hate to see him go, but also don't want him to die without trying..lol. Here's a nice close-up


----------



## dorvaan (Aug 27, 2011)

I realize I'm gushing here, but i.cannot get enough of this guy! I love his look, watching him feed, everything! 

I see many more of these in my future. Got to get the other two species checked off my want list, and then it's on to more GBBs.


----------



## HighFlyer (Aug 27, 2011)

I just got my first GBB sling and its absolutely adorable, im very excited to see it grow.


----------



## dorvaan (Aug 29, 2011)

My GBB went piggyback riding this weekend 

[video=youtube;wm9a8Elb7ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm9a8Elb7ts[/video]


----------



## takelondon (Aug 29, 2011)

I absolutely adore our sub-adult GBB. Didn't really expect to enjoy him/her this much, but he/she is definitely a shared favorite in our collection. An incredible webber, eats like crazy and is easy to deal with when needed. What more could you ask for? :love:


-Kendra


----------



## Josh Craig (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is mine!


----------



## HannaMaija (Oct 18, 2011)

We just got our first GBB sling a fortnight ago as well, and just had to show off  ! Here is Oscar Wilde, with a LS of about 2'':


----------



## jim777 (Oct 25, 2011)

My little one


----------



## Dazo420 (Oct 26, 2011)

*My little sling*

Im new to the Tarantula hobby and had to have one of these beautifull little guys. So three weeks ago i recieved my first little sling. Here he/she is. Sorry bout the pic quality as its been taking from phone.


----------

